# Please Notify the Webmaster



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2002)

Got this message when trying to follow the "Last Post" link in What's New? from the main index. It showed a 6:01PM post by you, Kaith, just the same as it did for the Support forum, but I couldn't see it in What's New? and got this error when trying to get it from last post. It's a phantom new post.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2002)

Something musta gotten stuck....am reindexing the board.  also created a temp post, and then deleted it in there.  appears to have fixed the issue.


----------

